

Show HN: ScholarCheck – Programmatically verify students' emails - ruigomes
http://www.scholarcheck.io

======
ruigomes
I've launched ScholarCheck a few days ago to help businesses verify students'
emails.

If you're a startup looking to implement student discounts, run a student
giveaway or you have another use for our ScholarCheck, get in touch with us
and we can arrange a special launch discount.

------
bignis
I'd suggest having your landing page explain a few common scenarios of where
using ScholarCheck would be helpful. I'm not clear on why someone would want
to use this. (or who the target audience is)

------
sshah1983
Do you filter out @alumni.* accounts? That was the go to way of getting
student deals after graduating.

